# No Carbon? - Interesting Article



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey All!

I found this interesting article while surfing for filter media info.

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/FWSubWebIndex/fwfiltrmedart.htm

By the sounds of the article, all I actually need to run in my power filters is filter floss? No carbon, no ceramic bio media necessary for a healthy tank...

Do you guys agree???


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, for FW tanks - I don't run carbon in any of my FW tanks, as they really don't need it in my opinion - light penetration isn't that critical to me in there.

On the other hand, in my SW tank, I run carbon in a reactor 24/7.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. What do you mean by "light penetration"?

Oh and why would you run act. carbon in SW and not FW?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

In SW systems there is more chemical warfare going on in the water due to corals secreting chemicals into the water (especially leathers and other soft corals). The carbon helps absorb these chemicals preventing chemical warfare in your tank. 
But the primary reason for it's use in reef tnks would be to maximize the light penetration - the carbon absorbs coloured compounds in the water that impedes the light penetrating through the water leading to greater efficiency of your lighting and happier corals.

In FW systems, you really don't need as strong lighting so the use of carbon isn't necessary, IMO.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i don't use carbon or filter floss. just aquaclear sponges cut to fit into my filters


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I use just sponges on powerheads, filters and prefilters in FW planted aquariums.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

I don't use carbon in any of my tanks, takes up valuable media space! I keep carbon around in the event that something leaches into my tank (although recently a hobby veteran told me of a natural product which works better and also provides beneficial nutrients to the aquarium but I need to figure out where to get it) or when the water gets stained by driftwood. It's also useful for removing meds from the tank. Otherwise, just load up on the sponges.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

When the water gets stained by driftwood, is actually a good thing for most fish species. It may not look quite as nice as a pristine tank but it is better for certain species of fish. As for carbon, like ameekplec said it is not an essential element in FW tanks. It is not an essential element in SW tanks as well, I run no carbon on my SW tank, but I do have a skimmer, but that is off topic.

However if you are running a planted take you especially do not want carbon in your filtration as it will absorb the nutrients that you need in the tank for the plants to survive. Running carbon once and a while can help, but as a permanent media for filtration not necessary.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Have not used carbon since I started keeping planted tanks.

Like Knave said...it "steals" from the plants. I don't even keep bio media any more, just mechanical filtration (floss/foam), healthy growing plants will use up ammonium as good or better than a bio-filter.


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the help guys!

Kinda off topic, but in a nano 5G saltwater set-up, would carbon be really important?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably not, unless you're going to be growing SPS in there.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

KnaveTO said:


> When the water gets stained by driftwood, is actually a good thing for most fish species.


This is very true, but unfortunately if my tanks started turning an unsightly brown it would be the end of me keeping fish in my parent's house lol. The condition for keeping them here was that they be somewhat attractive, especially any of the display tanks. When I move out and into my new house next year and don't have that concern anymore, I'll probably have a few tanks with tea coloured water. Actually, the 25 gal hex display tank I set up in my mom's office for her was stained brown for months by driftwood that had been pre-boiled and soaked for 2 days. The tank still stained and remained so several water changes later. My mom complained to no end even after I told her the fish would actually enjoy it so I put in some carbon to shoosh her .


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

All I use is filter floss and lava rocks.


----------

